# Anyone try their "Gas pills" yet?



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I just got my gas pills in the mail. I looked for the original post but couldn't find it. They smell like high-powered moth balls!

Anyways, anyone try these things yet that got them from this site? It says to use 1 per 8 gallons but we only got three of them which is one tank of gas. I am a little leary of trying these things without seeing if someone out there was braver then I am when it comes to this stuff.

Let me know, until then they will stay in an inclosed package!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Boy i have alot of friends that think i need to find some gas pills, especially in the morning....

oh crap!! thats not the kinds of gas you talking about whoops my fault. :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

SFC Rude
Mine arrive yesterday also, I was gonna post pretty much the same as you did. So I guess we are waiting...... I do have a '93 Topaz I use for a summertime driver, but it saves me from putting miles on my pickup and does much better for fuel mileage.....I don't want to test them on it either :huh:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

After you guys use those....I have a bridge for sale too!!!! :wink:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have been in the market for one. Is it wood, steel or concrete and where is yours located Dan? :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Whatever you want!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Yeeeuppp...where were these miracle gas pills when the price was 1.20 a gallon. I guess we didn't need them then, cheap fuel...or maybe people wouldn't be dumb enough to buy them. Desperation causes all types of reactions and brings out all the crooks praying on the old and weak minded. :sniper:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I received 3 pills a few weeks ago and tried them out in my 2000 F-150. With no pills, my mileage was about 14.5 mpg. With the pills, it increased to 15 mpg. I tried to reproduce my driving between the two tanks, but it didn't quite work out. The tank with the pills received a lot of abuse. I am guessing without that added abuse, I would have got around 1 mpg better instead of .5.

For the most part, these are all highway miles- 90 miles round trip to school and back doing around 80 mph.

I recently received 6 more pills to try for free- this will allow me to run two full tanks through my truck to see if it gets better with more use.

A little note: The best mileage I ever got with my truck (2000 F-150 5.4L) was 16 mpg last summer. That was driving it grandpa style. Since then, I have added 305 12.50 R17 tires, which decreases the mileage. Getting 15 mpg with those pills isn't too bad considering the bigger tires and my best mileage being 16 mpg.

I will start running the two full tanks with pills this week and will let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## hittemup (Jan 9, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knows if that new e85 gas is compatible at all with a vehicle that isn't manufacturer approved for it. My guess is probably not, but I thought maybe someone knows what actually makes a vehicle e85 appoved, if its different vavles or sleeves or if its in the injectors or what.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

You're not supposed to run E85 in a vehicle that is not approved for it. I'm not sure what exactly needs to be done to a vehicle to make it E85 compatible, but I heard last year that it can be done at a dealership for a few hundred dollars. Just what I heard, I don't know the specifics of it.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

I am not sure exactly what needs to be done for the E85 but I thought the biggest thing is all of the fittings need to be different (teflon?). Apparently the alcohol in E85 is more corrosive. That is what little I know/have heard.

As a side note with the tax break removed it will probably be around $0.20 cheaper and I have heard you get less milage so you may not gain anything. Of course our dependence on foreign oil would be reduced which is a benefit but pocket book wise probably nothing gained.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I ordered mine yesterday- I got the powder though


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Some one is makin' some money off people :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: 
I'm not putting that crap in my trk.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Fossilman said:


> Some one is makin' some money off people quote]
> 
> Ya, the gas company's are. If these do honestly work, (which I am skeptical) the gas companies would profit less.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I talked to a few mechanic's around here,they think its a rip off too........ :wink:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

who are the mechanics to say if they havent tried it? :withstupid:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

In my opinion,its a hoaks,and not a miracle :eyeroll:


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Of course it is a hoax. If it was real science, it would have been around when the price of gas was 1.50, these people pray on people in desperate situations. People are more likely to by crap when they need a good feeling.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

fireball said:


> Of course it is a hoax. If it was real science, it would have been around when the price of gas was 1.50, these people pray on people in desperate situations. People are more likely to by crap when they need a good feeling.


products like this arent necessary when gas is cheap and probably werent in developement back then- now that gas has doubled in price, people are looking for ways to conserve and save- you cant be so pesimistic if you havnt tried the product yet. It doesnt hurt to try :huh:


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

pessimistic and realistic are two different things. I am being realistic. Do you really believe that someone could just all the sudden come up with a pill or powder that increases mileage, or believe that someone hasn't been trying for years. Miracles solutions are bunk, plain and simple. Look throughout history and you can see scams like this pop up in times of hardship. Unethical people know enough people will by an "idea", that has no proven facts, because they need something to believe in. Where is the research, where are the facts, other than "testimony" from people who are involved in the pyramid scams themselves. :sniper:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Like I said earlier, it doesnt hurt to try :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

There are people on this site that have the balls enough to personally research these pills; I am not one of them.

I am one who also hopes these pills are what the manufacturer states. But, in my skepticism I am relying on people who have the true iniative to test them.

How much would you spend to offer a fake "placebo" gas pill that offered better gas mileage? Remember, this is your company and your product works..... That is exactly what this solicitor is doing.....Putting his money where his mouth is. If the product is no good, the time in thought, manufacture ring, advertising, etc. is a huge loss.

Personally I would not put any time or out of my pocket cash into something that would not work.

A few weeks with the testers that have the kahuna's to try something new will tell.....................................


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If you want to buy a gadget to improve your mileage, buy a tire guage.

And slow down to improve mileage, this is a scam.

Geez, I can't believe anyone would fall for this, if this worked why would they go to a multilevel marketing sales format.

Answer they wouldn't,

They would have certified dyno tests done by an independent party that was reputable like consumer reports and then sell it through well established reputable autoparts chains ect. They would have immediate success the stuff would sell itself......

IF IT WORKED, THAT IS :eyeroll:

I have some nice beach front property for sale in North Dakota, its sunny and warm year round, only 5$ per acre send money to

bobmscam.com :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

The pills also cause "natural male enlargment", repel mosquitos and make you lose pounds of ugly fat with no exercise or changes to your diet.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Well in that case send me some, a big bottle :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Bob, I know there arent many mosquitos down in Georgia :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Nope, but two out of three is still pretty good :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## skruske (Feb 25, 2005)

A mechanic pal of mine has a bottle. He got it from a customer who used it. Within two tanks of gas his 40k mile engine bit the dust.

The pills are napthalene based. Essetially the same thing as moth balls.

The real goal is to get you into a multi-level marketing scam selling/distributing pills. :evil: Anyone distributing this product should be exposed for the fraud they are perpetrating.


----------

